# The Justin Beiber Show



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't wait for this to come on tv.

[yt]MVLmC8Motfg[/yt]


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

I want that raven.

...
inb4 Icky


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 11, 2010)

This show is an instant classic. I will watch it with loyalty!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 11, 2010)

That's some really nice animation.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 12, 2010)

i love that animator, makes some funny shit


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

this is cleaner than the stuff you see on the Disney channel


----------



## Icky (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, hey, that's a cool-



Glitch said:


> inb4 Icky


 
...shit.


----------



## Razzor (Aug 12, 2010)

They forgot the 12 year old girl that gets wet by listening to his terrible music.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I want that raven.
> 
> ...
> inb4 Icky



This




Lol,what was I watching?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Faceless dude and beehive dude creep me right the fuck out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 12, 2010)

What the fuck?


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

What did I just watch?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 12, 2010)

What the hell.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

Another gem from Harry. That man is golden.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 12, 2010)

It gets better, everyone :mrgreen:


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> It gets better, everyone :mrgreen:


 
http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kpjqx32Ea11qzczc7o1_500.jpg
http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/images/ccarter/2004/11/08/platoon.jpg
http://across.co.nz/tears from disaster.jpg

OK, why the hell are image links disabled in Lynx Plox FFS?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

i lol'd


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

Each character is supposed to represent something
raven: the rich producers or something
termite: the media record people who demand things
the bathtub guy: the fans who can never become "clean" after hearing his music
the guy with no face: all the people who help him that don't get credit for it
everyone else.....i have no idea


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 23, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> Each character is supposed to represent something
> raven: the rich producers or something
> termite: the media record people who demand things
> the bathtub guy: the fans who can never become "clean" after hearing his music
> ...


 The cold baby woman: The person he will have a scandalous relationship with in the future.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> The cold baby woman: The person he will have a scandalous relationship with in the future.



now what about the bee faced person?


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 23, 2010)

there are no meanings in it :V it's supposed to be random


----------

